# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: ساخت تخته وایتبرد با فلش و اتصال ان به سرور

## refugee

با سلام ؛

میخواهم سایت اموزشی درست کنیم با گروه . 

این بخش رو نمیدونم با فلش چطوری درست کنم . 

میخواهیم یک تخته وایت برد مثل ابزارک یاهو : تصویر زیر رو نگاه کنید :



این تخته وایت برد رو میخواهیم یک طرفه باشه ، یعنی استاد بنویسه و دانش اموزان ببینه ولی دانش اموزان نتونن چیزی بنویسن . 
از طرفی میخواهم بدونم این کارو با چه برنامه ای درست کنیم . فقط با برنامه فلش ؟ یا برنامه خاص خودش رو داره .؟

در ضمن چطوری داده ها رو از روی تخته وایت برد به سمت سرور بفرستیم با php  تا بقیه ببینند ؟  :متفکر: 


تشکر

----------


## magnetbox.ir

این کار رو فقط یک حرفه ای می تونه انجام بده .

در صورت تمایل با ما تماس بگیرید .

www.magnetbox.ir

----------


## refugee

تشکر 

اما اگر راهنمایی میکردین ممنون میشدم ./ 

این پروزه دانشجویی است و باید خودمون گروهی انجام بدیم .

----------


## amin1softco

خوب ببین باید یک جایی به نوعی محتویات این به اصطلاح تخته رو ذخیره کنید و بعدش برای بقیه کلاینت ها اونو لودش کنید (که می شه از shared object استفاده کرد). و می تونید برنامه بچه ها رو به نحوی طراحی کنید تا امکانات طراحی را نداشته باشند یا وقتی استاد اجازه داد این امکانات را داشته باشند. این کار رو می شه با فلش یا اپلت جاوا انجام داد...
http://www.classicwhiteboard.com/download.php

----------


## JavidFlasher

سلام
میتونی با red5یا smart fox server با api هایی که دارن این کارو انجام بدی
چیز خاصی نداره ...

----------

